

Cutting Out SDK Complexity - davexunit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzS48beMxwo

======
davexunit
The implementation of the rest-bind library that the speaker discusses is
tiny, but extremely convenient.

[https://bitbucket.org/knodium/rest-
bind/src/78dc51d3a8161283...](https://bitbucket.org/knodium/rest-
bind/src/78dc51d3a8161283199af1a0ba47bf67f900ab54/rest-bind.scm?at=master)

